# What are these extra tools for?



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing in the manual says anything about this one little extra pin that came with my SP22.

I figured out what the allen wrenches are for, and then the larger wrench for removing the barrel

THe plastic tool that says "walther" on it. One side is a lock key kinda thing but what is the other side for? with the hole in it?

Does the walther tool go with that little pin maybe? I thought maybe it was to push the pin out on the magazines so you can clean the inside of the magazines? It seems to fit the pin that removes the bottom plate on the magazines but im not 100% sure.


----------



## ThisIsMySig (Jul 7, 2012)

BowerR64 said:


> Nothing in the manual says anything about this one little extra pin that came with my SP22.
> 
> I figured out what the allen wrenches are for, and then the larger wrench for removing the barrel
> 
> ...


Call Walther. They will surely know.


----------

